# new import restrictions/requirements



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

for those of us who import aquatic animals from outside canada.. the cfia is going to be making it more difficult to import certain fish/molluscs/inverts..

for those who don't import, the cfia (canadian food inspection agency) is one of the depts that regulates importation of animals into canada..

apparently they want to attempt to prevent aquatic animal diseases from being introduced here.. which is a good thing.. but their list really looks strange to me..

here's a link to the info on the cfia website:http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/aqua/imp/impe.shtml

scroll to the bottom to see the link to the list of "susceptible" fish...

some of the fish on the list are: goldfish, carp, mosquito fish, dwarf gouramis, 3 spot gouramis, osphronemus, snakeskin gouramis, zebra danios, s.a. pike (hepsetus), african tigerfish (hydrocynus vittatus), australian rainbows, a barb that is related to rosy barbs (puntius sophore), green scats, archer fish, jardini arowanas, and discus(!)..

there is a randomness to it... choosing one species, but not its close relatives..

animals on the list will be harder to import.. at very least, importers will require a health cert. from the origin country.. there may be additional requirements..

i've been told an open meeting is going to be held at the holiday inn on dixon road on march 11th... i haven't confirmed any details on this meeting yet...

just fyi for industry watchers...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Time to stock up before the end of the year!



I wonder if you can play with the rules

Hydrocynus vittatus ~ Tiger fish 

but it never mention about Hydrocynus goliath ~ Goliath Tiger fish 

nor

African Arowana


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

wtf... australian rainbowfish? dwarf gouramies??? wtf.... friggin retarded.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think guppies are also on that list.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I think guppies are also on that list.


Guppies are also on that list

It's about time to start up another petition again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

The list doesn't mean they are banned from import just that they will require a certificate of health. If you import from Europe or Singapore or a number of other countries this documentation (Vet Certifcates) is already provided.

While I question how the list was made up I don't object to the premise of requiring import permits. We already need to get permits for aquarium plants, getting a permit for fish should be no less annoying. It will probably make it difficult for the average Joe FishHobbyist to get a permit.

A little more paperwork will hardly be noticeable for those of us who already have to deal with the reams of paper already.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

and the exciting delays in customs...or if you are unlucky enough to have to pick something up via air canada....yikes, fun nights!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's not hard to get permit, it's just money here and money there~! no more cheap fish!





Chris S said:


> and the exciting delays in customs...or if you are unlucky enough to have to pick something up via air canada....yikes, fun nights!


my sleeping bag is ready!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Chris S said:


> and the exciting delays in customs...or if you are unlucky enough to have to pick something up via air canada....yikes, fun nights!


any airline other than Air Canada!! especially during the day...

Customs rarely takes longer than 30 - 45 minutes if paperwork is in order and the appropriate agencies have been informed in advance. Visits to Pearson rarely take longer than 2 hours when paperwork is prepared. It's the driving or walking from the various buildings that takes up the time. It's usually the drive to the airport that is slower than the actual visit....

Permit costs should be pretty low and should be absorbed by the importer as is the case with plants.... hopefully each permit, for each source, should last a few years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

For those of us who actually do their own B3 paperwork to bring fish into the county commercially.... things are going to get much more time consuming.

http://inspection.gc.ca/animals/aqu...erence-system/eng/1345773027534/1345773407099

instead of one harmonized classification code for ornamental tropical fish that we use now the CFIA now has 2300 separate codes for each species of fish imported (they missed a couple of coutse). This will lead to potentially very very long visits at the CBSA counters at the airport and long delays at getting fish into the tanks.

quote from page "Importers are encouraged to use these new codes, rather than the two existing codes for "Other Ornamental Species not listed." Using the two existing codes can result in delays at the border." no s***


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

h_s said:


> For those of us who actually do their own B3 paperwork to bring fish into the county commercially.... things are going to get much more time consuming.


Yeah I read that exact message, I was like WTF ~!!!!!!!! A typical marine shipment has over 300 different species, you wanted me to classified:
3 blue tang
10 ocellaris clownfish
11 whatever blenny
(x 100 times)
and what happen to that other 23 species of clownfish that they forget to put in the classifications???


----------

